# baby acne or cow's milk allergy?



## guitarmama (Jul 7, 2005)

My baby started getting pimples this weekend, at about 2 weeks of age. It's gotten really bad over the last few days. Now she's got them in her scalp, and she's got a few on her chest. From what I've read, it sounds more like a cow's milk allergy. Starting today I'm cutting dairy from my diet. (I guess dh will have to eat the 2 gallons of Bryer's in the freezer







)

She's a rather gassy girl, and I wonder if the dairy has something to do with that, too.

Anyone have any experience with this? Will I have to eliminate dairy the entire time I breastfeed? I'm planning on bfing for at least a year. Oh god, a year without ice cream!!! What's a girl to do?!


----------



## clane (Aug 5, 2005)

No advice as I have been wondering the same. No dairy for 5 days now and she still has it on face, chest area. Maybe over-dressed? I'm hopeful it not the dairy, but ??? We have 6 wk appt on Friday, so I'll check then. Meanwhile, I'll look for other answers here.


----------



## MikahsMomma (Mar 27, 2004)

Does she spit up excessively or have mucus-y poo? Projectile vomiting was the big clue in for DS's sensitivity to dairy. It does take dairy a full 2 weeks to get out of your system so don't expect immediate results if that IS the issue. Personally though - without seeing it and not being a professional - I would tend to think it's just baby acne unless she's having some intestional distress as well, KWIM?


----------



## Shawna N (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes we experienced this with our son. The most common foods that can cause a problem are dairy, gluten(wheat, rye, barley,oats) corn, and soy. There are many others but these are huge ones. There is a book called breaking the vicious cycle that can provide and easy diet until you find out which foods are causing it. Also William Crook has a book called finding your hidden allergy. This applies to sensitivities and intollerances. There is a website that goes over the diet in the first book mentioned called pecanbread.com. Good luck. PM me if you want more info.
Shawna N


----------



## crlacey (Nov 7, 2005)

Not sure if it is a milk allergy. Just wanted to reassure you that if it is, there are lots of substitutes for milk products these days.


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

We had baby acne. The ped said it was from my hormones. It went away at ~ 5 weelks. Maybe it is that.

Carma


----------



## mhenry (Aug 14, 2005)

It sounds like baby acne to me. It hit hard for a couple weeks and then ds's skin was a soft as a babys







Just wash with water, soap can irritate it.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

DD had a case of baby acne, I did end up cutting out dairy and wheat and it didn't seem to make a difference. Just when I thought it would never go away, her skin cleared up seemingly overnight at around 8 weeks. Her skin is now absolutely gorgeous and smooth as silk.

I am still not eating dairy as I feel it makes dd a bit fussy.


----------

